# Good MTB rides near Molly Stark State Park?



## Greg (Jun 19, 2008)

We're heading to Molly Stark State Park in Southern Vermont for the 4th of July weekend and plan to bring the bikes. Are there any good rides in the area? I would be interested in some rail trail doubletrack type stuff for the family as well as some singletrack for me. Thoughts?


----------



## marcski (Jun 19, 2008)

You're only about 10 miles from Mt. Snow's cross-country trails.  The ones off the mtn, like down and across handle road. They're really fun...mostly single track.


Also, that's a really fun, cute, campground.  Was there about 10 years ago.


----------



## Greg (Jun 28, 2008)

Heading up on Thursday. Any other thoughts?


----------



## marcski (Jul 1, 2008)

Have fun up there....its a beautiful little campground, fun hiking and definitely check out those bike trails.  I believe they're referred to as the Cross-town trails on this page:   http://www.mountsnow.com/mountainbiking.html?season=summer

Also, not that I sanction it, but I've never seen anyone checking "trail passes" which you're supposed to purchase to ride those trails.


----------

